# I did it, bought an A6 Avant....



## szekanis (Jan 6, 2014)

drove it home almost 800 miles from New Hampshire yesterday. Stopped for gas once in Jersey. Nice. 

flew to New Hampshire Sunday evening, well Boston and got a buddy to pick me up and went to New Hampshire. Picked it up Monday morning and was back in North Carolina last night. So far I am very impressed with the 3.0T engine. Much better mileage than my S4 Avant. Got a lot of plans for it. But am mostly tickled to have something I'll be able to drive after back to back shoulder and knee surgeries come March 12th. 










So the list is going to be 

S6 or S Line steering wheel 
tint the windows
lower it about 2" (not sure wether springs and new shock/struts or coil overs yet)
some other rims (maybe RS6 style)
looking for S6 seats 
exhaust
intake
stage 2+ tune/pulley. 


The sooner the S4 Avant sells the sooner most of it will happen.


----------



## yellowmanv (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks nice


----------



## szekanis (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely looks better without the front plate mount.


----------



## yellowmanv (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## szekanis (Jan 6, 2014)

Bilstein coilovers are on the way.


----------

